# стоит ли менять



## yav110455 (13 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте.Подскажите из своего опыта:стоит ли менять баян Фиротти Ероика б/у,готовый,5-ти рядный,4х голосый на баян этого класса Вельтмейстер,Роял Стандарт или другой.Меня интересует в плане звука.В интернете они продаются порядка 20000-30000р.


----------



## zet10 (13 Апр 2010)

шило на мыло...Пора бы уже что-то по интереснее подобрать.


----------



## yav110455 (13 Апр 2010)

Спасибо.А что посоветуете тыщ за 30000-40000 ?


----------



## zet10 (13 Апр 2010)

Ничего!...берегите деньги и не покупайте ерунду!Брать нужно только добротную вещь...И НА ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ... А она стоит денег))


----------

